# My experience with Aquatop CF-500uv Canister Filter



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

So this is my first canister ever! Just retired my 110 HOB. I will update this thread every now and again. Here's some day one pictures and my experience thus far. :thumb:









What's in the box? Another box!









Input and output stuff.









The filter came with its own media... carbon, ceramic rings, bio balls and filter pads.









I decided to keep the blue coarse filter and add my old 110s. Another tray is 3 light filter pads and then 2 trays of Seachem Matrix.









All set up! The boss of the tank taking a peek as well. 

Well after everything was up and running it was nice and quiet but now there is a bit of a sound like air is trapped somewhere. I tilted the canister but it hasn't stopped. It might be the matrix but it was silent for a while when I started so I'm not sure. Overall it's not loud enough to be a bother so I'm very happy with the canister. =D>

Next update hopefully won't be for a while. Anybody have a recommendation of when my first cleaning should be?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I clean mine every 2-3 wks. As far as the slight noise? Try unplugging for a few seconds and plug back in. It may be some trapped air. If not maybe a small piece of matrix. If it doesn't bother you I wouldn't even look until cleaning.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I think it's matrix. There were some small bits that I removed before putting it in but I'm sure I must have missed some. It was silent for a few hours until the matrix sifted through. So far I'm very happy and the fish like it as well. I'm not using the spray bar and they like swimming in the current.

:fish:

Next time I clean, I'll use my last filter pad on the top of the Matrix.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well so far it's an A+ for the aquatop. I've cleaned it once and put in carbon a few times now... no leaks, easy to prime and low noise. Now the only mystery left is how long it can last!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

2018 Update: I now own 2 of these filters. I've finally run into leak problems as of January on both but they only leak if the power is off. I never lubed my gaskets but now I use Moen silicone lubricant and to fix the leak problem I wrapped 1-2mm string lightly coated in lube twice around the canister in the groove underneath the gasket and my leaks are fixed! I bought these filters (at least the first one :roll: ) when they were cheap. They have good output on my 75g with 3d background, tons of capacity for media/extra water and I'd say it's been a positive experience! Hopefully this review thread helps someone! :thumb:


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

JP_92 said:


> 2018 Update: I now own 2 of these filters. I've finally run into leak problems as of January on both but they only leak if the power is off. I never lubed my gaskets but now I use Moen silicone lubricant and to fix the leak problem I wrapped 1-2mm string lightly coated in lube twice around the canister in the groove underneath the gasket and my leaks are fixed! I bought these filters (at least the first one :roll: ) when they were cheap. They have good output on my 75g with 3d background, tons of capacity for media/extra water and I'd say it's been a positive experience! Hopefully this review thread helps someone! :thumb:


New o-ring seals are available cheap on ebay and amazon as well as most other parts for these filters.

https://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-Canister ... B00GYGJS6G


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up as I do need to replace them soon and didn't notice the amazon.com ad ships to Canada. Ebay listings were 40+ dollars shipped for one and it was "currently unavailable" on amazon.ca.


----------

